# Removing scratches from Sentra's interior plastics



## Spliff (Aug 9, 2003)

I just got an '05 Sentra Special Edition. Some of the interior plastic is hard and it's extremely easy to scratch and scuff. Is there a way to repair the scuffs and scratches? Would an extremely fine sandpaper do the trick?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

interior plastic is never going to be fixed per se... you can clean it up and sand down to make it less obvious, but your pretty much SOL...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> interior plastic is never going to be fixed per se... you can clean it up and sand down to make it less obvious, but your pretty much SOL...


doesnt the plastic have a "grain" to it? if you sand it, it will look even more out of place.


----------



## Spliff (Aug 9, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> doesnt the plastic have a "grain" to it? if you sand it, it will look even more out of place.


It does have a bit of a grain. I'm really annoyed by how easy it scratches. The surface is dark grey, but when scratched, it's almost white and very visible. Paint might work, but it would be tough to get an exact match.

I know the Sentra is an econo-box, but I wish Nissan wouldn't use such cheap plastic (although it's nowhere nears as bad as the plastics in the Ford Focus).


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

just be happy they didnt make the entire inside with that milky grey like my friends cavy. it looks.......gross......thats the only way to describe it.


----------

